# 3MB Tuesday, 18 Sept



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, decided to hit up 3MB last night around 9. Tried a few things different as far as getting bait fish though.. I was lucky enough to get parked next to one of the lights so figured getting bait would be easy.. tried jigging a sabiki like I normally do but no luck, nothing.. then tried using some bait that we used to use up in Maryland on the rivers, plain old canned corn. Got lots of hits on that but no hook ups..... mean time I had tossed a bigger rod with a cigar minnow on it over the outside edge of the pier, the side away from the traffic bridge.. bout 1230 I was about to give up but decided to bring my other line over to the inside of the pier and fish between the two bridges. Wind was blowing and was considering packing it up for the night. Somehow, not sure how it happened, but about a 10 inch LY got tangled up in my line on my smaller bait fish rod... he was a good 3 feet above any hooks, just had the line tangled around his mouth and gills... Anyways, at 1250 I was just starting to reel in the bait rod to check the corn when my big rod took off!! He hit it hard! I got him up to the top of the water and realized my pier net was in the back of my truck... this is going to be fun..... so I slowly released a bit of line as I back up across the road to the truck, making sure I kept enough tension on the line to keep him hooked.... Got the net back over the edge of the pier and then had to hold the rod in one hand and drop the net with the other hand, and work the two together to get him in the net. Got him on deck, quickly re-baited and throwed another cigar out. Grabbed my other rod and baited it up and tossed it out. Bout the time I got the second rod in the water and set up, the first rod took off again. This one ran about 150 feet alongside the pier towards deeper water before I got him stopped and turned. He was pulling so hard I actually walked down the pier a little bit to try to recover some line. Worked him back to where the net was and did the old one hand on the pole, one hand on the net again. He was a bit bigger then the first, measured in at 24 and 26 inches......basically got two in bout 15 mins or so.... Tossed him in the cooler, and packed up.. had my limit of two so it was time to go home....

All in all it was a good night. was slow starting off but when they hit, they really hit. And to think I was considering packing up and heading home around bout midnight.... LOL

Gonna go and try them again Saturday night if anyone is interested..


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

nice story and all but what kind of fish did you catch????


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Sounds like Red Drum.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh, Darn, forgot to mention that they were reds, here are the pics, not the greatest pics since I took them with my camera phone....


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

So you would suggest stopping and getting some canned corn before I next trip to 3MB?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Croaker Chris said:


> So you would suggest stopping and getting some canned corn before I next trip to 3MB?


I was getting alot of hits on the corn. Didnt hook up any but I was using treble hooks and may have been a bit too large. I am going to try regular hooks next time. Up north we used corn for perch, bluegill, cats, and anything else that might want it. I have even caught bass on corn. So figured I would give it a try. Wouldnt recommend it for the big fish, but for small bait fish, yea, give it a try..


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

Glad to see you are hangin in there. Congrats on the hook ups.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Great story! Congratulations on the nice reds!


----------

